# Facial nerve block & retrobulbar nerve block



## seslinger (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a cataract surgery that was performed and coding for the anesthesia,  the anesthesia dr. did a facial nerve block & retrobulbar nerve block- can I get help on a code??

thanks !!
Sheila, CPC


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 19, 2012)

64402 and the other one they inject the optic nerve?  I am not sure about that or if it is included in the 64402.


----------

